# USPS Virus? Is This Possible? :O



## cooldood

Hello. I just opened an email on my Mac, and it downloaded an attachment in EXE format. So, I ran it in Windows XP, and I got a Trojan Horse. The email was from support@usps.com, so I assumed it was safe. I have like 4 GMail accounts and like 2 Mail.Com accounts, and they all have that message. Does anyone else have an email that looks like the one below? (The file is called USPSLabel.exe).






Here is the virus detected by AVG:




This is making me REALLY ANGRY!!! Does anyone have this email? It's on almost all of my GMail and Mail.Com accounts. I didn't send anything to anyone on September 19th either.


----------



## johnb35

Your mistake was opening the email when you knew you never sent anything. Not everyone gets this email. I would scan your system with malwarebytes and post a log along with a hijack this log


----------



## Dismas

I would recommend using "iconix" as an Email Filter which may assist in prevent you from opening future unwanted solicitations, which may contain a virus.

I have been using this program for over a year with great success, and it is FREE!  It works with many Email accounts. If I don't see the "iconix" "lock" I don't open the Email. There are some Emails, which are on my Email list(usually personal Emails) which is filtered by my Email account, although they don't show the "iconix" lock they've been prescreened.


Here's the Program: http://www.iconix.com

Good Luck!


P.S. Please follow "johnb35" recommendation for a scan!


----------



## OverClocker

Lesson learned. This happened to me before but from a different site. You should never ever open attachments you are not familiar with.


----------

